
San Francisco has become a predatory government - bifrost
http://www.sfchronicle.com/opinion/openforum/article/San-Francisco-has-become-a-predatory-government-10641316.php
======
BinaryAcid
Any writer who still characterizes Michael Brown as an innocent victim of
police violence has zero credibility in my eyes.

[https://m.reddit.com/r/pics/comments/2ndfuo/innocent_young_m...](https://m.reddit.com/r/pics/comments/2ndfuo/innocent_young_man_michael_brown_shown_on/)

~~~
chmaynard
The author should not have included that sentence in the editorial. It simply
isn't relevant. That said, your comment doesn't address his criticism of
gratuitous fines and the bail system, which is entirely credible.

